# So why didn't Daniel press charges?



## PhotonGuy (Jan 28, 2019)

Daniel should've pressed both criminal and civil charges against the Cobra Kai when they chased him down after he soaked Johnny. They could've been charged not only with assault but also with attempted murder.


----------



## jobo (Jan 28, 2019)

PhotonGuy said:


> Daniel should've pressed both criminal and civil charges against the Cobra Kai when they chased him down after he soaked Johnny. They could've been charged not only with assault but also with attempted murder.


don't you think that may have change the whole context of the story, turning it into a court room drama followed by a prison drama rather than the uplifting tale of the bulled rising up and turning the tables,

you may as well ask why batman doesn't get a speeding ticket, or James bond doesn't get an std,


----------



## Danny T (Jan 28, 2019)

PhotonGuy said:


> Daniel should've pressed both criminal and civil charges against the Cobra Kai when they chased him down after he soaked Johnny. They could've been charged not only with assault but also with attempted murder.


How about: 
It's a movie and that wasn't a part of the story line written into the movie.


----------



## Headhunter (Jan 28, 2019)

Because that would've been a pretty crap end to a movie


----------



## CB Jones (Jan 28, 2019)

Because unbeknownst to most, Daniel had warrants for grand theft auto out of New Jersey and was trying to lay low in Cali.


----------



## JR 137 (Jan 28, 2019)

CB Jones said:


> Because unbeknownst to most, Daniel had warrants for grand theft auto out of New Jersey and was trying to lay low in Cali.


I heard it was stalking girls.


----------



## Steve (Jan 28, 2019)

PhotonGuy said:


> Daniel should've pressed both criminal and civil charges against the Cobra Kai when they chased him down after he soaked Johnny. They could've been charged not only with assault but also with attempted murder.


Daniel was high and didnt call the cops because he would have been arrested too.


----------



## ShortBridge (Jan 28, 2019)

Because Elizabeth Shue, that's why.


----------



## drop bear (Jan 28, 2019)

CB Jones said:


> Because unbeknownst to most, Daniel had warrants for grand theft auto out of New Jersey and was trying to lay low in Cali.



He killed a man in Reno. Just to watch him die.


----------



## drop bear (Jan 28, 2019)

PhotonGuy said:


> Daniel should've pressed both criminal and civil charges against the Cobra Kai when they chased him down after he soaked Johnny. They could've been charged not only with assault but also with attempted murder.



It was the 80,s

You didn't  go to the cops back then.


----------



## drop bear (Jan 28, 2019)

jobo said:


> don't you think that may have change the whole context of the story, turning it into a court room drama followed by a prison drama rather than the uplifting tale of the bulled rising up and turning the tables,
> 
> you may as well ask why batman doesn't get a speeding ticket, or James bond doesn't get an std,



The English government has found the cure for STDs.

They're just keeping it secret.


----------



## JR 137 (Jan 28, 2019)

I hear syphilis is making a nice comeback here in the States. It’s the government. They made a super strain and withhold the effective antibiotics so they can easily treat themselves yet watch everyone else suffer. 

I’d do the same thing if I was in charge.


----------



## CB Jones (Jan 29, 2019)

CB Jones said:


> Because unbeknownst to most, Daniel had warrants for grand theft auto out of New Jersey and was trying to lay low in Cali.



Mr Miyagi also did 5-6 for running a chop shop and replacing VINs.

The "teaching karate" was just a front....he was actually recruiting him to boost cars for him.


----------



## skribs (Jan 29, 2019)

PhotonGuy said:


> Daniel should've pressed both criminal and civil charges against the Cobra Kai when they chased him down after he soaked Johnny. They could've been charged not only with assault but also with attempted murder.



Because pressing charges might seem like tattling (remember, these are high schoolers).


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jan 29, 2019)

Long time ago so I didn't recall that he watered down Johnny.  That would be assault and battery.


----------



## punisher73 (Jan 29, 2019)

While, the video is very tongue in cheek.  There is some truth to the issue that Daniel provoked some of the situations.


----------



## skribs (Jan 29, 2019)

punisher73 said:


> While, the video is very tongue in cheek.  There is some truth to the issue that Daniel provoked some of the situations.



Especially after the first one, he knows Johnny is:

Violent
Better than him at martial arts
Has more friends than him
Those friends also feature traits 1 & 2
Does he deserve to get beaten up as badly as he does?  Probably not.  Is it an outcome he should have seen coming?  Yep.

There's a big difference between pranking your friends and pranking your enemies.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 29, 2019)

PhotonGuy said:


> Daniel should've pressed both criminal and civil charges against the Cobra Kai when they chased him down after he soaked Johnny. They could've been charged not only with assault but also with attempted murder.




Do you have problems telling fiction from fact? 

There is a formula to writing drams, you have to entertain and make money for the film company. It makes for very mundane conversations if you constantly question fiction.


Drop Bear, no such thing as the 'English' government, doesn't exist however lots of cures for STDs do.


----------



## drop bear (Jan 29, 2019)

Tez3 said:


> Do you have problems telling fiction from fact?
> 
> There is a formula to writing drams, you have to entertain and make money for the film company. It makes for very mundane conversations if you constantly question fiction.
> 
> ...



That is what the English government want you to think.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jan 29, 2019)

Tez3 said:


> Do you have problems telling fiction from fact?


Nope.

I know Mary Poppins is fiction and the stuff she does would never work in real life.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 30, 2019)

drop bear said:


> That is what the English government want you to think.




Many people want an English government, many people also want a Yorkshire government, the way we are going both may become a reality.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 30, 2019)

PhotonGuy said:


> Nope.
> 
> I know Mary Poppins is fiction and the stuff she does would never work in real life.




and the same is true of the karate Kid franchise etc. They aren't designed to work they are designed to entertain people.


----------



## wanderingstudent (Jan 30, 2019)

One take away from part 2 was even with his extensive knowledge, Miyagi only taught Daniel a portion.

Notice any similarities between the opening scene and the opening scenes from Alice?


----------



## JR 137 (Jan 30, 2019)

wanderingstudent said:


> One take away from part 2 was even with his extensive knowledge, Miyagi only taught Daniel a portion.


In all fairness, the storyline from the beginning of 1 until the end of 2 was about 10 months. 1 starts right around the beginning of school (september) and 2 starts right after prom (excluding the opening sequence). They were only in Okinawa for a week or so in 2. 

So I don’t think it was enough time to convey all his knowledge.

And have fun with these stupid threads. They’ not meant to be taken seriously, although a few apparently haven’t gotten that memo judging from some responses here and the other one.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jan 30, 2019)

Tez3 said:


> and the same is true of the karate Kid franchise etc. They aren't designed to work they are designed to entertain people.


But its supposed to be "realistic" fiction. Unlike Mary Poppins which is purely make believe, there is no way in real life that you will be able to open an umbrella and fly, the Karate Kid is supposed to be a story that could happen in real life, even though it didn't.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 30, 2019)

jobo said:


> you may as well ask why batman doesn't get a speeding ticket, or James bond doesn't get an std,


All very reasonable questions.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 30, 2019)

PhotonGuy said:


> Daniel should've pressed both criminal and civil charges against the Cobra Kai when they chased him down after he soaked Johnny. They could've been charged not only with assault but also with attempted murder.


He was feeling let down by authority, didn't trust them. No way he was going to "the man" for help. It's only when the mysterious outsider approached that he found someone he could trust.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 30, 2019)

ShortBridge said:


> Because Elizabeth Shue, that's why.


Always a sufficient answer, IMO.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 30, 2019)

CB Jones said:


> Mr Miyagi also did 5-6 for running a chop shop and replacing VINs.
> 
> The "teaching karate" was just a front....he was actually recruiting him to boost cars for him.


They got closer to this truth in the remake. Of course, to avoid lawsuits they had to obscure the identities further.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 30, 2019)

I feel like several people keep missing the humor in these threads, @PhotonGuy.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 30, 2019)

PhotonGuy said:


> Nope.
> 
> I know Mary Poppins is fiction and the stuff she does would never work in real life.


I read this as sarcastically as possible, so that it finishes with "and everything short of that is absolute, gospel truth."


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 30, 2019)

wanderingstudent said:


> One take away from part 2 was even with his extensive knowledge, Miyagi only taught Daniel a portion.
> 
> Notice any similarities between the opening scene and the opening scenes from Alice?


The 1970's show about the diner waitress?


----------



## JR 137 (Jan 30, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> I feel like several people keep missing the humor in these threads, @PhotonGuy.


Most accurate post this year.


----------



## ShortBridge (Jan 30, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> I feel like several people keep missing the humor in these threads, @PhotonGuy.



Humor?


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 30, 2019)

ShortBridge said:


> Humor?


Well, to be clear, there's nothing funny about Elisabeth Shue.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jan 30, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> He was feeling let down by authority, didn't trust them. No way he was going to "the man" for help. It's only when the mysterious outsider approached that he found someone he could trust.


So than Daniel and Miyagi could go to the authorities together. The thing is, I've never heard anybody question about why Daniel didn't press charges after the Cobra Kai beat him up at the fence but I've heard it said many times that Miyagi should've been charged for beating up the Cobra Kai. The fact of the matter is they attacked him first, Miyagi was defending himself. Also, I don't see how a court would side with the Cobra Kai when it was five big teenagers against an old man. Points that people keep missing.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jan 30, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> Well, to be clear, there's nothing funny about Elisabeth Shue.


Ali was a snot. Seventeen year old girls can be very destructive, I speak from my own experience.


----------



## ShortBridge (Jan 30, 2019)

Hey, we do not speak ill of Elizabeth Shue.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 30, 2019)

PhotonGuy said:


> Ali was a snot. Seventeen year old girls can be very destructive, I speak from my own experience.


Well, I certainly did some damage when I was 17. Mostly to walls, as I recall.


----------



## CB Jones (Jan 30, 2019)

PhotonGuy said:


> So than Daniel and Miyagi could go to the authorities together. The thing is, I've never heard anybody question about why Daniel didn't press charges after the Cobra Kai beat him up at the fence but I've heard it said many times that Miyagi should've been charged for beating up the Cobra Kai. The fact of the matter is they attacked him first, Miyagi was defending himself. Also, I don't see how a court would side with the Cobra Kai when it was five big teenagers against an old man. Points that people keep missing.



Because that is Daniel's and Miyagi's version of the story.

Truth is....Miyagi was a member of the Yakuza and had Daniel pour water on the Cobra Kai and then lead them to his trap he had set for them.

Do you think it was just a coincidence that Miyagi was there?


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 30, 2019)

CB Jones said:


> Because that is Daniel's and Miyagi's version of the story.
> 
> Truth is....Miyagi was a member of the Yakuza and had Daniel pour water on the Cobra Kai and then lead them to his trap he had set for them.
> 
> Do you think it was just a coincidence that Miyagi was there?


I like that version. Now I want to see the deleted scenes.


----------



## JR 137 (Jan 30, 2019)

CB Jones said:


> Because that is Daniel's and Miyagi's version of the story.
> 
> Truth is....Miyagi was a member of the Yakuza and had Daniel pour water on the Cobra Kai and then lead them to his trap he had set for them.
> 
> Do you think it was just a coincidence that Miyagi was there?


That right there makes a ton of sense. 

It’s like this huge rock that I used to drive by quite a bit. People would say it looks exactly like a Mohawk Indian. Two years later, I was driving by it at the right speed and with the right lighting. I finally saw it perfectly, and saw it clear as day every time afterwards.

Your post is that Mohawk Indian in the rock. I see it all so clearly now. Thank you.


----------



## CB Jones (Jan 30, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> I like that version. Now I want to see the deleted scenes.



Rumor is a Green belt at the Cobra Kai named James Williams was gonna turn states evidence on Miyagi and his Yakuza ties.  While waiting for the Federal Grand Jury, Williams was placed into Witness Protection under the name "Jimmy Willis" in Beechum County, Alabama.  While working at the Sac-O-Suds, Williams was executed by two "youts".  Daniel is suspected to have been involved in the homicide but due to his Mob Lawyer from the Gambino family he beat the charges.

Without Williams testimony,  the federal grand jury indictment was unsucessful.  Authorities believe that Miyagi and Daniel provide the connection of the Gambino Crime Family and the Japaneses Crime syndicate known as the Yakuza.


----------



## CB Jones (Jan 30, 2019)

More about the Williams/Willis hit...

Daniel and his friend was cleared because it was determined that they left before the hit.......

But wouldn't it make sense to send Daniel in to ID Williams/Willis before you send in your hitters?


----------



## wanderingstudent (Jan 30, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> The 1970's show about the diner waitress?



Yes.  The back story was Alice and her son Tommy were on their way to CA, their car broke down in Arizona; and that is where they stayed.

Supposedly she was divorced, but who knows?  Now the telling of Daniel's story might be a second attempt to get the truth out there.

Some times you have to stand back and take a look at the whole picture...


----------



## JR 137 (Jan 31, 2019)

CB Jones said:


> Rumor is a Green belt at the Cobra Kai named James Williams was gonna turn states evidence on Miyagi and his Yakuza ties.  While waiting for the Federal Grand Jury, Williams was placed into Witness Protection under the name "Jimmy Willis" in Beechum County, Alabama.  While working at the Sac-O-Suds, Williams was executed by two "youts".  Daniel is suspected to have been involved in the homicide but due to his Mob Lawyer from the Gambino family he beat the charges.
> 
> Without Williams testimony,  the federal grand jury indictment was unsucessful.  Authorities believe that Miyagi and Daniel provide the connection of the Gambino Crime Family and the Japaneses Crime syndicate known as the Yakuza.


Speaking about other Cobra Kai students, I wonder what Lamar from Revenge of the Nerds was doing there?

Karate Kid was released less than a month before Revenge of the Nerds. Lamar had to be up to something, I just don’t know exactly what.

Common sense would say he was toughening up for the anti-gay sentiment he’d receive at Adams College, but I think there’s more to it than that.


----------



## wanderingstudent (Jan 31, 2019)

JR 137 said:


> In all fairness, the storyline from the beginning of 1 until the end of 2 was about 10 months. 1 starts right around the beginning of school (september) and 2 starts right after prom (excluding the opening sequence). They were only in Okinawa for a week or so in 2.
> 
> So I don’t think it was enough time to convey all his knowledge.
> 
> And have fun with these stupid threads. They’ not meant to be taken seriously, although a few apparently haven’t gotten that memo judging from some responses here and the other one.



Interesting point, I never connected a timeline.  Honestly, I wasn't into the movie.  And, other than Scooby Doo, I watch movies or shows to be entertained; not think.


----------



## JR 137 (Jan 31, 2019)

wanderingstudent said:


> Interesting point, I never connected a timeline.  Honestly, I wasn't into the movie.  And, other than Scooby Doo, I watch movies or shows to be entertained; not think.


Exactly. Or make jokes about them.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 31, 2019)

JR 137 said:


> Speaking about other Cobra Kai students, I wonder what Lamar from Revenge of the Nerds was doing there?
> 
> Karate Kid was released less than a month before Revenge of the Nerds. Lamar had to be up to something, I just don’t know exactly what.
> 
> Common sense would say he was toughening up for the anti-gay sentiment he’d receive at Adams College, but I think there’s more to it than that.


So, you're saying there may have been a Yakuza link to Adams College?


----------



## JR 137 (Jan 31, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> So, you're saying there may have been a Yakuza link to Adams College?


Well, there was Takashi in Lambda Lambda Lambda, so one never knows.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jan 31, 2019)

wanderingstudent said:


> Interesting point, I never connected a timeline.  Honestly, I wasn't into the movie.  And, other than Scooby Doo, I watch movies or shows to be entertained; not think.


I have to ask...what do you think about during scooby doo?


----------



## ShortBridge (Jan 31, 2019)

kempodisciple said:


> I have to ask...what do you think about during scooby doo?



I always wonder if Daphne, Velma, and Fred are aware of how much pot Shaggy and Scooby are smoking in that van.


----------



## JR 137 (Jan 31, 2019)

ShortBridge said:


> I always wonder if Daphne, Velma, and Fred are aware of how much pot Shaggy and Scooby are smoking in that van.


I’m pretty sure they’re well aware. They’re just too caught up in solving the mysteries to worry about it. 

Definitely explains how Scooby and Shaggy are always hungry, paranoid, and how much they eat and never gain weight though.


----------



## wanderingstudent (Jan 31, 2019)

kempodisciple said:


> I have to ask...what do you think about during scooby doo?



Mostly Daphne...

But on a whole, solving the mystery and after watching it multiple times; what I missed.

Oh, and then when a secret passage or door will open, it becomes a different shade.


----------



## wanderingstudent (Jan 31, 2019)

JR 137 said:


> Well, there was Takashi in Lambda Lambda Lambda, so one never knows.



And didn't he create an anti-alcohol serum, so he could've easily created some kind of undetectable poison; to carry out a hit.


----------



## JR 137 (Jan 31, 2019)

wanderingstudent said:


> And didn't he create an anti-alcohol serum, so he could've easily created some kind of undetectable poison; to carry out a hit.


Great call. And he figured out how to ride that tricycle. That’s some ninja stuff right there.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 31, 2019)

JR 137 said:


> Well, there was Takashi in Lambda Lambda Lambda, so one never knows.


Good point.


----------



## drop bear (Jan 31, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> So, you're saying there may have been a Yakuza link to Adams College?



Absolutely. How do you think ogre got invited to fight in the kumate.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Jan 31, 2019)

so if you remember the cobra kai would ride around on motorcycles.  there is meaning in this.  in Cali in the 1980's motorcycles needed a "recreational vehicle" registration which these motorcycles did not have.  a sticker was required like a licence plate and would have been attached to the rear and front fender, which none of the bikes had. it should be noted that as a recreational vehicle they are not allowed on public road ways and especially not allowed on public beaches and helmets are always required when on the motorcycle. there are scenes where the boys are not wearing helmets.  this is pointing to the fact that Johnny was "connected" with law enforcement.  thus the cobra kai was above the law.  scenes where Johnny was talking to his "uncle" who was the local chief of police was cut from the final production.
@PhotonGuy  i hopes this solves any moral dilemma you have about the movie.


----------



## ShortBridge (Jan 31, 2019)

wanderingstudent said:


> Mostly Daphne...
> 
> But on a whole, solving the mystery and after watching it multiple times; what I missed.
> 
> Oh, and then when a secret passage or door will open, it becomes a different shade.



When I made my second pass at the Scooby franchise a few years ago, when my son was in that age group, we used to shout out "SUSPECT!" when we had a theory, then that was our guess for the episode. I have to say, that show really holds up and the modern "What's New Scooby Doo?" reboot was quite well done. The monster chase scene always had an early 80s punk rock sound track and my son started saying "pop, you've got to hear this song!" and most of the time I would say "we have that record."

Sort of like the alternate view of Karate Kid that we're bantering though, I always wondered where these "kids" parents were, where they got their money, why didn't they have anyplace else to be, and how did they drive the Mystery Machine to Nepal or France or wherever they were that week?

This might just be my favorite MT thread of all times, by the way.


----------



## _Simon_ (Jan 31, 2019)

Yep... Scooby Doo is intense... truly does get you thinking. One of the best whodunnits


----------



## JR 137 (Jan 31, 2019)

ShortBridge said:


> When I made my second pass at the Scooby franchise a few years ago, when my son was in that age group, we used to shout out "SUSPECT!" when we had a theory, then that was our guess for the episode. I have to say, that show really holds up and the modern "What's New Scooby Doo?" reboot was quite well done. The monster chase scene always had an early 80s punk rock sound track and my son started saying "pop, you've got to hear this song!" and most of the time I would say "we have that record."
> 
> Sort of like the alternate view of Karate Kid that we're bantering though, I always wondered where these "kids" parents were, where they got their money, why didn't they have anyplace else to be, and how did they drive the Mystery Machine to Nepal or France or wherever they were that week?
> 
> This might just be my favorite MT thread of all times, by the way.


I got my 8 and 6 year old daughters into The Roadrunner. We watch old episodes on YouTube. Holds up quite well. There’s new ones, but they don’t like them. Either do I. After a good hour of it one day, my 8 year old asked if the coyote ever catches the roadrunner.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jan 31, 2019)

JR 137 said:


> I got my 8 and 6 year old daughters into The Roadrunner. We watch old episodes on YouTube. Holds up quite well. There’s new ones, but they don’t like them. Either do I. After a good hour of it one day, my 8 year old asked if the coyote ever catches the roadrunner.


There's a seth mcfarlane video short on it. The coyote just kinda gets depressed, not knowing what to do with his life now.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 31, 2019)

_Simon_ said:


> Yep... Scooby Doo is intense... truly does get you thinking. One of the best whodunnits



There was a series (books and TV) back in the late-70's or early 80's that would basically run through a mystery giving clues along the way. At the end of the show, there was a break and when they came back they'd tell you what the clues were and what the solution was. The whole idea was to solve the crime yourself. I think it was called "Ellery Queen" or somesuch.
Very entertaining.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 31, 2019)

Dirty Dog said:


> There was a series (books and TV) back in the late-70's or early 80's that would basically run through a mystery giving clues along the way. At the end of the show, there was a break and when they came back they'd tell you what the clues were and what the solution was. The whole idea was to solve the crime yourself. I think it was called "Ellery Queen" or somesuch.
> Very entertaining.


The Encyclopedia Brown kids’ books had that, too. You had to go to the back to look up the solution to each case.


----------



## wanderingstudent (Feb 1, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> The Encyclopedia Brown kids’ books had that, too. You had to go to the back to look up the solution to each case.



I remember one of his cases there was a road race after a blueberry pie eating contest.  The boy that won was suspected of cheating.  It was solved by the fact his teeth weren't stained, after eating the pie.  It turns out, he had a twin brother and they switched places at some blind spot.

Anyway, my teeth don't get blueberry pie stains.  So, I started looking at those stories as twisting some facts; to make them work.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 1, 2019)

wanderingstudent said:


> I remember one of his cases there was a road race after a blueberry pie eating contest.  The boy that won was suspected of cheating.  It was solved by the fact his teeth weren't stained, after eating the pie.  It turns out, he had a twin brother and they switched places at some blind spot.
> 
> Anyway, my teeth don't get blueberry pie stains.  So, I started looking at those stories as twisting some facts; to make them work.


Oh, some of the logic was definitely strained. I remember arguing with the book more than once.


----------



## ShortBridge (Feb 1, 2019)

JR 137 said:


> I got my 8 and 6 year old daughters into The Roadrunner. We watch old episodes on YouTube. Holds up quite well. There’s new ones, but they don’t like them. Either do I. After a good hour of it one day, my 8 year old asked if the coyote ever catches the roadrunner.



Who is old enough to remember the Ant and the Aardvark? I found that one on-line for my son when he was the right age. There's a cartoon that DEFINITELY holds up.


----------



## wanderingstudent (Feb 1, 2019)

ShortBridge said:


> Who is old enough to remember the Ant and the Aardvark? I found that one on-line for my son when he was the right age. There's a cartoon that DEFINITELY holds up.



The one from Pink Panther?  The aardvark was blue, I think?  Good stuff.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 1, 2019)

wanderingstudent said:


> I remember one of his cases there was a road race after a blueberry pie eating contest.  The boy that won was suspected of cheating.  It was solved by the fact his teeth weren't stained, after eating the pie.  It turns out, he had a twin brother and they switched places at some blind spot.
> 
> Anyway, my teeth don't get blueberry pie stains.  So, I started looking at those stories as twisting some facts; to make them work.


My 9th grade english teacher did this thing where at the beginning of each class, he gave us all a story from one of those cheap detective story books, with the ending removed. We had to solve it, and whoever solved it first got something (cant remember what). Normally was the first 5 minutes while everyone was filling in, so it rewarded both critical thinking/reading and timeliness. 
Anyway, one day the story was about this guy calling the police about his store, which had been ransacked...money stolen, glass broken, tables turned, phone ripped out the wall, etc. And the cops figured out he did all that stuff himself.

None of us could figure out how they figured it out, and 15 minutes in we gave up and he told us. He told us that since the phone was ripped off, how had the guy called the police, so he must have called to report the robbery then ripped the phone off. Because it didnt make more sense that he just called from a cell phone (which were by that point in time a thing), or gone to the shop next door to call...


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 1, 2019)

kempodisciple said:


> My 9th grade english teacher did this thing where at the beginning of each class, he gave us all a story from one of those cheap detective story books, with the ending removed. We had to solve it, and whoever solved it first got something (cant remember what). Normally was the first 5 minutes while everyone was filling in, so it rewarded both critical thinking/reading and timeliness.
> Anyway, one day the story was about this guy calling the police about his store, which had been ransacked...money stolen, glass broken, tables turned, phone ripped out the wall, etc. And the cops figured out he did all that stuff himself.
> 
> None of us could figure out how they figured it out, and 15 minutes in we gave up and he told us. He told us that since the phone was ripped off, how had the guy called the police, so he must have called to report the robbery then ripped the phone off. Because it didnt make more sense that he just called from a cell phone (which were by that point in time a thing), or gone to the shop next door to call...



Caller ID was a thing long before cell phones.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 1, 2019)

Dirty Dog said:


> Caller ID was a thing long before cell phones.


That was actually one of the arguments my teacher made. But nowhere in the story did it mention where they got the call from, the phrasing was something like "The police got a call _about_ X store being robbed, and when they got there, the store owner informed them he called, which was when they cuffed him.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 1, 2019)

That argument/story is one of those things I remember weirdly well. I dont remember any of the other stories,  I couldnt tell you what books I read that year, and I couldnt tell you what the rewards were. But I remember that story.


----------



## ShortBridge (Feb 1, 2019)

wanderingstudent said:


> The one from Pink Panther?  The aardvark was blue, I think?  Good stuff.



Yeah, the Aardvark was voiced as Jackie Mason and the Ant as Dean Martin. 

Very funny.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 2, 2019)

kempodisciple said:


> My 9th grade english teacher did this thing where at the beginning of each class, he gave us all a story from one of those cheap detective story books, with the ending removed. We had to solve it, and whoever solved it first got something (cant remember what). Normally was the first 5 minutes while everyone was filling in, so it rewarded both critical thinking/reading and timeliness.
> Anyway, one day the story was about this guy calling the police about his store, which had been ransacked...money stolen, glass broken, tables turned, phone ripped out the wall, etc. And the cops figured out he did all that stuff himself.
> 
> None of us could figure out how they figured it out, and 15 minutes in we gave up and he told us. He told us that since the phone was ripped off, how had the guy called the police, so he must have called to report the robbery then ripped the phone off. Because it didnt make more sense that he just called from a cell phone (which were by that point in time a thing), or gone to the shop next door to call...


Yeah, that's the kind of thing I used to yell at the books about.


----------



## Steve (Feb 2, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> The Encyclopedia Brown kids’ books had that, too. You had to go to the back to look up the solution to each case.


I loved those books.


----------

